# Anal Beads



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Could anyone tell me their experience with them? Or tips?

I "accidentally" added them to an Amazon order last night after a few glasses of wine. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Personally I would love to try them with the wife, and love anal play with her. Now if I could ever get here to ask for it instead of ALWAYS having to wonder if I should go there this time.

Oh and huge props to you for being proactive and ordering something yourself. EVERY toy we have is because I ordered it. And 90% of the time am the one to suggest using it. So exciting.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

better than ruining my Grandmother's pearl necklace I suppose


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Personally I would love to try them with the wife, and love anal play with her. Now if I could ever get here to ask for it instead of ALWAYS having to wonder if I should go there this time.
> 
> Oh and huge props to you for being proactive and ordering something yourself. EVERY toy we have is because I ordered it. And 90% of the time am the one to suggest using it. So exciting.


Lol....I would say 50/50 on our toy purchases. I would say I am a little more adventurous though.

We have a rule that whatever we buy...the other person can use it on them too. It keeps things fair and interesting. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I never really understood the point of them.I tried them but it didn't really do anything spectacular for me so I got rid of them.

Depending on the size,you better make sure they are well lubed or it will tug and hurt when you pull them out...sorry to be graphic but you asked for tips LOL


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think they're more for men. You kinda need to have a prostate to get any pleasure from them. I suppose when used on a woman there is a visual effect, but I doubt there's much actual sensation.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

good point,I've never been with a man sexually relaxed enough to let me use them on him.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

haha, well I've never been with a woman sexually relaxed enough to use them on me!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I never really understood the point of them.I tried them but it didn't really do anything spectacular for me so I got rid of them.
> 
> Depending on the size,you better make sure they are well lubed or it will tug and hurt when you pull them out...sorry to be graphic but you asked for tips LOL


Thanks for the tip. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I think they're more for men. You kinda need to have a prostate to get any pleasure from them. I suppose when used on a woman there is a visual effect, but I doubt there's much actual sensation.


You don't need a prostate to get sexual stimulation from your ass. It might help, but plenty of women can receive anal pleasure too. A well timed finger, a toy during PIV... Some of my favorite things! 

ADDED: and I don't think the beads are designed for prostate play... You need something firm that can provide pleasure in a specific area. A finger (again) or curved/angled toy are your friends. IMHO. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aitrus (Mar 25, 2013)

PBear said:


> You don't need a prostate to get sexual stimulation from your ass. It might help, but plenty of women can receive anal pleasure too. A well timed finger, a toy during PIV... Some of my favorite things!
> 
> ADDED: and I don't think the beads are designed for prostate play... You need something firm that can provide pleasure in a specific area. A finger (again) or curved/angled toy are your friends. IMHO.
> 
> ...


I don't know about beads, never tried them (on her or me), although I'd be open to both. 

However, in the "Toys For Guys" department, the best one I've read, and experienced, is the Aneros line. They're specifically designed for pleasuring the prostate. With practice, I've been able to have "dry", full-body orgasms with it, without touching my penis.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Aitrus said:


> I don't know about beads, never tried them (on her or me), although I'd be open to both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! :smthumbup:


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I remember when I was in the army back in the mid 60's and I was on R&R (rest and recreation) when I was in Vietnam and went to Taiwan and hooked up with a woman and spent the week with her. One night she tied a silk scarf up in dime size knots and coated the scarf with Vaseline and inserted in to her butt and as we were having sex, she told me to gently pull the scarf out her butt when she gave me the signal. She was on top facing me and when she gave me the nod, I reached back and being a pretty inexperienced guy at the time and being really excited, I grabbed a hold of the end of the scarf just as she said to do but was so caught up in the moment, I yanked that bad boy with a tug kind of like I was starting a lawn mower. Needless to say it was way too hard and she jumped and hit her head on the head board of the bed and it didn't go over too well. Thank God she wasn't mad but we kind of put that idea to rest.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Trouble is I have only seen the ones that increase in size as they go deeper, now as your ladies silk scarf suggests same size beads at a sensible distance would allow that rippling of the anus, although it might take a bit of practice to get them going 

Will suffice with a girl who is open minded enough to allow more than rimming and light fingers at the mo TBH


----------

